# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  مدارس تیزهوشان

## alishendi

سلام بچه ها .
ببخشید میخواستم بدونم همه مدارس تیزهوشان در تابستان دروس سال آینده شان را پیش خوانی می کنند ؟؟؟
ممنون

----------


## fateme.tehran

درسته دوست عزیز...
همه ی تیز هوشانی ها..
اگر دبیرستان ها ی دولتی ام اینجوری میکردن که الان ما اینجا نبودیم:yahoo (2):

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

از امسال قراره ما هم از تابستون بریم مدرسه.مدرسه ی نمونه ام.

----------


## mamad.hny

> درسته دوست عزیز...
> همه ی تیز هوشانی ها..
> اگر دبیرستان ها ی دولتی ام اینجوری میکردن که الان ما اینجا نبودیم:yahoo (2):


نخیر اصلا اینطور نیست. مدرسه ی ما تابستون تعطیل بود (سمپاد)

----------


## PARSI BOY

راست میگه مدرسه ما هم تعطیل بود تابستون فقط تو 1 هفته کل ریاضی فیزیک سومو درس دادن  :Yahoo (113):   :Yahoo (21):

----------


## hamed2357

بستگی به مدرسه ی شما داره
مثلا گرگان اواسط مرداد شروع میکنن

----------


## Mostafa7

من تیزهوشان درس میخونم ولی مدرسه ما تابستون دوم به سوم فقط یه سری کلاس مرور دوم داشت برای شاگردای ضعیف
تابستون امسال هم کلاس های جمع بندی پایه داره

----------

